# Expensive Horse Balloon!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Haha... when we work the horse sales, horses who end up in pics acting up with all 4 feet off the ground we refer to as 'horse balloons'.

I took these a couple of weeks ago, but I just haven't had time to share as I am so behind on editing...

This one happened to go on about 20 minutes later and sell for $400,000 which isn't too shabby.. 
I've just never seen a yearling spend so much time in the air! She had to wait nearly 10 minutes to go into the covered walking ring, and spent most of it in the air. She was so naughty, that once she was inside the covered walking ring with about 5-6 other yearlings, she was getting everyone worked up/upset, they ended up having to bring her back out, calm her & sedate her just enough to get her to relax. She was an angel in the sales ring.



























































































I do have pictures of her 'standing' on the ground lol Somehow those didn't get uploaded so I'll have to work on that later.

Biggest thoroughbred yearling horse sale in the world. I'll share more pics in another post when I get a chance


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

Hovercat ain't got NUTHIN' on this pony!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Great pictures! The handler sure doesn't look happy! 
I love your photos!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! This is such a lovely filly, she has really good breeding, so I am hoping she'll get her 'head out of the clouds' and learn to run a good race 

I felt bad for her handler, but thankfully, even with the fillies antics, the girl had control of her.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Neat pictures!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She's pretty! Horse balloon, LOLOLOL! What an appropriate term!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL yep horse balloon's. That's okay, we call ourselves the 'Horsearazzi' 

Here's some more pics of the filly:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That is a spectacular filly


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She's a beauty! What color do you call that? I love strawberry roan and that looks kind of like it...


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

WOW! Beautiful girl...she sure loves the air


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, I'd call her a Strawberry Roan 

Her mom was a big, beautiful chestnut mare, who funny as it seems is named.... LEAVE ME ALONE lol!!! She was a really good racehorse.
This filly's sire is TAPIT <grey, but looks white now> who is the leading sire in 2014, and really commanded the yearling sale to, I believe I heard that all his yearlings combined that sold totaled to over $20,000,000.

Oh, his stud fee is $150,000 per breeding


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

I think she will eventually shed out and become rose grey, or maybe even pure white when she gets older. Roans will tend to have darker faces and legs - plus grey is a dominant color and her sire was grey, so it's pretty likely.

(Man, if she turns white wouldn't she be an awesome-looking dressage horse if she doesn't quite set the race tracks on fire? She already has the "lift your feet" part of it down pat!)


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Her sire is gorgeous, sadly I don't have a recent photo of him, I'll have to find one that a friend took and share it. He's so much whiter than the last time I saw him.
I'm guessing she will definitely grey out and turn more white. I'm sure she was born a chestnut and started to grey out about weaning time.
Another mare that I adore <bay>, had a chestnut filly by this stallion earlier this year and she is a weanling now, but her color looks very much like the filly in this thread. For now we say Strawberry roan, next year, probably grey lol 

Dressage horse if she calms her high horse <haha> probably could do it, she's very lovely! Tapit's are known to be tough and a bit...crazy.
This filly could probably be in her forever home, the woman who bought her has an amazing broodmare band, and will add this filly to it when she can no longer race  I call her my hero, she has been buying my favorite mares. lately, a lot of overseas buyers come and end up buying the best mares, and while I know they have great homes/care, it's hard to keep up with them/follow their offspring if they leave the states. So we've joked with the buyer and I told her she was my hero  
She spends millions of dollars at these sales. Year before last she bought my favorite mare for $10,000,000, then the very next day bought another mare/Kentucky Oaks winner for $4,200,000.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I want a horse balloon :tears:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I wanna know what this lady does for a living! That way I can buy myself some horse balloons


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Yup agreed with her genetics she's a rose gray, transitioning from a chestnut to a gray. She is very pretty but I prefer my thoroughbreds marginally better behaved. I've ridden hover ponies and it gets old FAST. But I event and while some degree of crazy is required to not think twice about jumping fences that are solid and huge I want the horse to want to work with me... I wish her luck at the races!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

The 9th pic looks like she is floating


Sent from Malory who is awesome!! 14 yo, has goats and a donkey


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

She is rose grey and while she is stunning in build, I hate her head and face and especially eyes, I have never met a horse with eyes like she does that had a lick of sense. Just my opinion.

The pictures are awesome though, like always. I love how you caught her off the ground so much. You have a real gift.


----------



## Udder Folks (May 24, 2013)

The only thing that could be better would be a goat balloon. Surely someone here has one ... would love to see it.


----------

